# Total Audi Magazine Signs up a Very Special Reader



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It’s not every day a World Rally Champion sits in your car. But that’s exactly what happened to Total Audi editor and Fourtitude European editor David Corfield at the UK launch of the RS4 this week at Goodwood Motor Racing Circuit.
* Full Story *


----------

